
Show HN: Effortless – Stay focused and beat procrastination on your Mac - Hernanaracena
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/effortless/id1368722917
======
Hernanaracena
I'm very easily distracted, a habitual phone checker and struggle with my
ability to focus. As a result my co-founder and I decided to make a Mac app
that has a simple plain-text todo list, and which displays your current task
and a countdown timer on your Mac’s menu bar. I feel that by seeing the task
that I’m working on at all times it’s harder for me to get sidetracked, and
the timer creates an artificial constraint that keeps me focused. I hope you
find it useful, I really would love to know your opinion.

------
SanderSantema
This seems really nice, I've been looking for something like this however for
another use. What I'm planning to use this for is keeping track off what I'm
doing. Since I very frequently lose track of what I'm doing if I'm for
instance solving some problem or if I'm learning about a new tool or program.

~~~
Hernanaracena
Sander let me know if you see anything we can improve we are still working on
it!

~~~
SanderSantema
Will do!

Edit: A normal application in dock would be nice, since I use my mac with the
menubar hidden most of the time and switching to the app using cmd-tab is
handier. Possibly with and indication of what is currently going on to like
you currently have in the menubar. Your system wide shortcut already provides
some of this functionality but because macOS manages the menubar so badly it
looks bad. An example: [https://imgur.com/a/ilZjD](https://imgur.com/a/ilZjD)

~~~
Hernanaracena
Yeah I would like to have it in the dock too because when its full screen I
can use cmd-tab and its easy to go back to the task that I'm supposes to be
working on. I love that idea, I'll let you know when we have a new update!

~~~
Hernanaracena
I will, hopefully next week we will have it

~~~
SanderSantema
Just read your comments, very nice! I'm looking forward to it. Hackernews is
nice in being focused on content but a notification of having a reply would be
nice ;)

So far using effortless has been really nice apart from missing a dock app.
Effortless is really simple and does exactly what it needs to do. Thank you
for making this app!

